
How Minimalism Brought Me Freedom and Joy - SwellJoe
http://boingboing.net/2016/04/15/how-minimalism-brought-me-free.html
======
drivingmenuts
At the moment, dealing with my inheritance from my mother, I am somewhat
jealous of the author. There's a part of me that wishes I could just say "Take
what you want" and walk away.

